# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Укрепление ног и спины

## Netika

Может быть эта тема не совсем уместна на этом форуме -  все собачки  рабочего разведения..., но всё -же хочется поднять эту тему . Я сама сторонник игровых нагрузок , т.е нагрузок на прогулке (хождение рядом на поводке минимум час ) ,нагрузок данных на холмистой  местности, игра с другими собаками.Но у собаки слабые суставы от рождения , а хочется укрепить.После гуляний с сородичами по холмам , мы плачем всю ночь - ноги болят...Врачи предлагают операцию , которая стоит немыслемых денег или  рано или поздно усыпить.Может можно лекарственными препаратами или добавками укрепить ?

----------


## Sergey

Может не стоит нагружать до ночного плача, а высчитать нагрузку без болей и потом очень-очень плавно ее повышать?

----------


## Nubira

Вы пробовали применять хондропротекторы?

----------


## Netika

> Может не стоит нагружать до ночного плача, а высчитать нагрузку без болей и потом очень-очень плавно ее повышать?


По своей глупости дала вволю набегаться по песочным горкам высотой с 3-х этажный дом , вот и плакали ночью.Даже в мыслях не было  , то что легко преодолевает одна собака , может вылится в проблему  у другой...К песку даже приближаться боюсь.

----------


## Netika

> Вы пробовали применять хондропротекторы?


Да , проделали уколы и только это и поставило нас на ноги .Ушла хромата , ножки и спинка  выпрямились.

----------


## Sergey

Ну и хорошо. Вы уж там по-аккуратней.

----------


## kondakoff

Гуляем по полям и лесам по часу минимум.
2 раза в неделю.
Прогулка состоит из примерно 20 мин непрерывного бега др за другом, следующее 20 минут пробежки "взрывами" если один взял якобы вкусную палочку.
Остальное время просто гуляем.
Все время без поводка, естественно, и практически без команд.

----------


## Netika

Александр , спасибо за совет.У нас теперь с утра прогулка по лесо-парку  с  подёмом в горку и  по ступенькам , а вечером свободный бег в поле и минут 30 нахаживаем на поводке.Но к этому пришли очень медленно,  зато не плачем больше.
Очень понравился Ваш сайт ( а собаньки просто бесподобные !!!!!!), нашла для себя познавательную информацию - ой как знакомо лоу-кик да маваши-гедан.Осталось только вовремя на кнопку нажать на соревнованиях да и собанек в движениях.....

----------


## kondakoff

> Александр , спасибо за совет.У нас теперь с утра прогулка по лесо-парку  с  подёмом в горку и  по ступенькам , а вечером свободный бег в поле и минут 30 нахаживаем на поводке.Но к этому пришли очень медленно,  зато не плачем больше.
> Очень понравился Ваш сайт ( а собаньки просто бесподобные !!!!!!), нашла для себя познавательную информацию - ой как знакомо лоу-кик да маваши-гедан.Осталось только вовремя на кнопку нажать на соревнованиях да и собанек в движениях.....



Спасибо!
 :Ab: 
А как же лоукик Вам знаком оказался?

----------


## Netika

> А как же лоукик Вам знаком оказался?


Ребёнка в 3.5 года отдали в реальное айкидо , а за ребёнком следом и я с мужем втянулась ,правда я сбежала ,но муж и сын ходят .Паралельно занимаются джиу-джитсу и вместо айкидо сейкай - юдокай.И так уже 6 лет.Вот и катаемся тренировки  , соревнования  выставки .Жаль что очень редко совпадают собачьи с человеческими....

----------


## kondakoff

> Ребёнка в 3.5 года отдали в реальное айкидо , а за ребёнком следом и я с мужем втянулась ,правда я сбежала ,но муж и сын ходят .Паралельно занимаются джиу-джитсу и вместо айкидо сейкай - юдокай.И так уже 6 лет.Вот и катаемся тренировки  , соревнования  выставки .Жаль что очень редко совпадают собачьи с человеческими....


Ого!
 :Ax: 
Молодцы!
Очень приятно встретить единомышленника и в этом так же..
Закроем эту Тему, а то немножко оффтоп получается..

----------

